
Beating Kaggle the easy way [pdf] - activatedgeek
http://www.ke.tu-darmstadt.de/lehre/arbeiten/studien/2015/Dong_Ying.pdf
======
awesomepantsm
The title should be Losing At Kaggle The Easy Way. They never even broke top
10.

